# Just had the refillable Gaslow fitted - Well impressed!



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Hi there,

We had the refillable Galsow system fitted to our new Auto Trail the other day by Transleisure and once again we have been very pleased with both the service and the product. We had the fuel filler fitted inside the locker as hubby preferred that idea and Transleisure even designed a special part for us as Gaslow either didn't have or were out of stock of the necessary part required! If anyone is thinking of getting a Gaslow refillable bottle system fitted to their motorhome then I would seriously consider getting a quote from Transleisure as they did an excellent job and even threw in a adapter for Italy for us too! 

We were really impressed when we drove just around the corner to Brownhills to fill both the 11kg bottles up with LPG as it cost only £17 for the 2 and when we last exchanged our calor gas bottle it cost £16 for just the one 13kg one! What a saving? It is approx half the cost - so at this rate it will soon pay for itself wont it? 

It will be a boon as we travel throughout France and Italy at the end of October for 6 weeks and its nice knowing we dont have to worry about running out of gas!

We have noticed that there are 2 filling stations in our town that sell LPG now and hopefully this is a reflection of the rest of the UK? Has anyone had problem finding LPG or do you find it is becoming more widely available now?

Sue


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

There's an LPG map facility on MHF - :: click here ::

Gerald


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

would it be nosey to ask how much your system cost to be fitted sue?

I have the eurogas one which on reflection was a bit dearer i think but you live and learn eh? cost £360 in fitting and adaptors for all countries

Its more widely available thank you think really and you will find yourself making a mental note of where all the filling stations you see are.

Use the list in the last post and the sat nav but the beauty is of course you dont have to wait till you run out to fill up so you can just do it when you pass one.

Good innit?

Phill


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

Sonesta said:


> ..... when we last exchanged our calor gas bottle it cost £16 for just the one 13kg one!
> Sue


My last *6kg* Calor Propane cost £16 ( at the Shepton mallet show) and the one before that cost £17 in the Highlands of Scotland..... the words 'off' and 'rip' come to mind.

Harvey


----------



## MrRob (Jan 15, 2007)

Sonesta said:


> We had the * fuel filler fitted inside the locker* as hubby preferred that idea and Transleisure even designed a special part for us as Gaslow either didn't have or were out of stock of the necessary part required! I


I am not sure that this complies with current regulations, I have had Gsalow systems fitted twice this year by different companies and both have refused to fit a filler point this way. It would also explain why Gaslow do not make or stock the part anymore ..... perhaps?


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

MrRob said:


> I am not sure that this complies with current regulations, I have had Gsalow systems fitted twice this year by different companies and both have refused to fit a filler point this way. It would also explain why Gaslow do not make or stock the part anymore ..... perhaps?


Hi Mr Rob,

My hubby really looked into all this before getting the Gaslow refillable bottle system fitted and it is perfectly within the safety and legal regulations to have the fuel filler fitted inside the locker using a special bracket. We had ours fitted to the floor of the locker and from what we were told the only place you cannot have it fitted is to the inside of the locker door itself as this can kink the fuel pipe and of course that would be highly dangerous.

Thanks for pointing this out as you can never be too careful with gas issues and I hope my reply helps to answer your query and if you still have doubts I suggest you ring Gaslow and speak to one of their advisors who hopefully will put your mind at ease further and with any luck they will point you in the right direction as to where you can get the work carried out to your satisfaction and to a dealer who will happily fit you with the kind of filler you would prefer.

Good luck.

Sonesta


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

drcotts said:


> would it be nosey to ask how much your system cost to be fitted sue?
> 
> I have the eurogas one which on reflection was a bit dearer i think but you live and learn eh? cost £360 in fitting and adaptors for all countries
> 
> ...


Hi Phill,

No of course I dont mind you asking me how much. (Nosey parker!) Lol 

The cost was £480 including VAT. This was for the 2 x 11kg bottles and all the parts which included the automatic bottle changeover and gas level indicator plus fitting etc. We did get a few quotes from other dealers in our area but for us Transleisure came out the best and plus we felt confident taking our precious motorhome to them for the work to be carried out. However, if you only paid £360 for your system including fitting you were certainly given an excellent deal and it sure looks to me like you got a real bargain! I bet there are others who are considering getting this kind of sytem fitted who would love to hear where you took yours to, so why not post a link to this company on MHF for other members to look at?

Sonesta


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Sonesta said:


> drcotts said:
> 
> 
> > would it be nosey to ask how much your system cost to be fitted sue?
> ...


Hi again sonesta
Well mine was for 2 x 6kg so that would account for the price difference a bit. Euragas are a small company who attend the shows and i saw them at the NEC last Feb. They are located in the forest of dean so if anyone fancies a weekend walking in the woods whilst having the system fitted (which only taked 1/2 hrs) they let you stop on thier car park. 
The thing which impressed me was that they took me to the local garage and showed me exactly how to fill they system up and what to do.

I have heard that some people have been left waiting for then to contact them back when they visit shows and i think this is because they get too many requests and just forget to contact people occasionally. they were great with me and i went down on a sat morning to have mine fitted at lunch. They live on thier car park in a MH.

If anyone needs contact details or deirections (bit tricky to find) please pm me.

Phill


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Hi Phill,

They sound an excellent business to deal with and I am glad you are happy with both their service and the product. It's nice to hear about companies who have looked after their customers and I hope they get a lot of interest and enquiries due to your reccomendation. 

All the best.

Sue


----------



## klubnomad (Mar 6, 2006)

Hi

Did you get the adapters for filling in Italy/France and the rest of Europe?

Dave

656


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Hi Dave, 

Not 100% sure if the adapter Transleisure gave to my husband will fit in France but they did give us one that will fit in Italy. Are they the same or do we have to buy another adapter for France?

Thanks.

Sue


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

*Gaslow*

As I recall my system cost just over £200 for parts, that is 1 off 11kg bottle with a changeover valve and all continental adaptors. Filler is inside the locker. Fitted it myself in about 2 hours. Changeover to Gaz if necessary, have yet to get close to emptying the bottle.
Good system.

Steve


----------



## AlanVal (Aug 17, 2005)

Hi we had 1 gaslow cylinder fitted before we went to Portugal at the beginning of the year.Absolutely great no prob filling in France or Portugal didn't need to fill in spain and i don't think there are many places to fill there anyway.We are having a second one fitted in a couple of weeks for going back in Jan.Great that you can just top up if you are getting fuel and they have the gas as well.Not to mention the price! we used the same fitting in france and Portugal but have a euro one that is for Italy Etc we hav`nt used it yet.Our filler is on the outside of the van not on door ,cost around £200 for 1 6k cylinder plus adapters and fitted.

Val


----------



## Koppersbeat (May 10, 2005)

*refillable gaslow*

Hi,
We also have only one Gaslow cylinder fitted --it is hard to run out as you just keep an eye on the guage once a week.You dont have 2 fuel tanks on your vehicle in case you run out ! I bought all the parts from motorcaravanning.co.uk with guage and French adapter for £180 inc. of carriage.Our local caravan gas fitter and supplier came to the house and fitted it for £80.This is the 3rd van he has done for us now.
I was quoted £350 from 2 Portsmouth dealers for supply and fit and a dealer 1 mile from here said £500 to£700!
Helen.


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

there are 3 different adaptors you will need if you want to make sure you will be abe to fill up everywhere. 

I bought them all even though i didnt have any real intention of touring the world but you never know. And for the sake of £10 it wasnt worth it.

there will always be the time when you may run out. Say if the van conked out and you couldnt get to a garage in time.
I didnt make it to france after i had mine fitted as i fell and broke my arm the day before we were due to go. we had to stay in the van 3 extra nights as the wife couldnt drive. We waited for my mate to come and drive us back. if we had been low on gas we would have run out.

Phill


----------

